

Online Courses Don't Live Up To Hype - cek994
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/09/online-courses-failing-moocs-97031.html

======
cek994
Interesting example of journalistic framing choices having a huge impact.
Obviously, the jury is still out on these, and there are lots of people
yelling loudly from both sides. But this story presents the pessimistic view
only. It's also amusing how two years is treated as such a long time -- "they
should have caught on by now." How many paradigm shifts happened in less than
two years?

